# The Pool is open!!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright, this pool(s) is open!!!
Cam loves the water!!
















Titus inj the muddy pool!!








Cami
Prissy yorkies!!!!







]








Dane and a mastiff!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Those pictures are Awesome!:biggrin1: I cant wait for the sun to come back so that we can put the kiddy pool out for our boys! However, I see Brody acting the same way as the Yorkies!AHHAH


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, when I first saw the photo's, I thought you were at a dog park. Then I realised they were all yours! 
Glad summer is here for you, all the dogs seem to love the pools. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Those are great photos! I was thinking a real pool....so when I opened this I started to laugh! Your dogs look so happy. I need to get our "pool" open too.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> LOL! Those are great photos! I was thinking a real pool....so when I opened this I started to laugh! Your dogs look so happy. I need to get our "pool" open too.....


Not when your still having hail storms, NO POOL for the dogs yet! Hate the weather were having!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Not when your still having hail storms, NO POOL for the dogs yet! Hate the weather were having!


I know right?!?! GAWDZ!! I was SOO ready to get a kiddy pool after that AMAZING week of sun.....now...wow are we sure it isnt November again!?!?!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Shoot, I just need it to stop flippin' RAINING all the time here, this weather is not being very nice to me. 
I bought my "kids" a pool yesterday, I can't wait for it to be nice enough to actually bust it out!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Your crew is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!! I can never get any when mine will actually get in the water, though... lately with the humidity and the heat we've been getting he might be spending a bit more time in it... 2am here and it's 85 degrees out


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to get a new one also, Richter is the only one of mine that has ever used one. I have never been able to get my other 2 to use it and last year I didn't get one. We use them at the Shelter. They just love them. The president told someone we can't have them this year. Wana bet.

Rain ha, we had snow yesterday yes snow on the 29th of May and the 19th, got down to 33 degrees.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, you just made me spit out my PowerAde. 

I saw the title, "Pool is open!" and thought, "Oh goody, I get to look at doggies swimming in a nice, big, blue, fun backyard pool. I love watching dogs swim in swimming pools."

Then I saw the first pic. 

LOL!!!!

I love it.

My new neighbor just got a pink kiddie swimming pool for her dog. She said that all the dogs can use it. So far mine haven't gone in but they like to drink from it.

Anyway, pools are awesome no matter the size and thanks for the unexpected laugh.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Not when your still having hail storms, NO POOL for the dogs yet! Hate the weather were having!


I know! Our day went from a pretty good one....sunny...kids out back playing to a major hail storm! What the heck??!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they all had lots of fun! Great pictures!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Getting the boys a new pool is on my list of jobs this week. Our plastic one from last year disintegrated. I checked out the ones at Petsmart and they are wayyyy to tiny for the boys so I'll try Toys r Us. It's gonna be 98 degrees here tomorrow so you'd think I'd be able to find a decent size kiddy pool somewhere. 

I would LOVE to have snow tomorrow......:biggrin: Maybe Wyoming is where Rocky and I need to move to next.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I think it is a great place for a Chow. I'll have to see if I can get the pics on the computer but the dogs were like no way I'm stayin in.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures, looks like they're all enjoying the pool. 

None of mine will lay in it, but they love standing in it and drinking the water to cool off. :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL! Your neighbors must think you run a doggie daycare!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Aww!! I LOVE these pictures! How adorable is that.. they are playing in the little kiddie pools.. LOL! So cool.

I'm going this weekend to Walmart to pick up the boys a kiddie pool.. our last one cracked at the bottom and was no longer able to be used.. 

Anyway, great pictures. They are all so adorable!


----------

